# Moldy bread and cheese--time to fess up



## JenniferH (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok, so the whole loaf isn't moldy. I know once the mold spores get in the bag it's just a matter of time before the whole loaf goes.

However, I find myself picking through the bag to find the "clean" pieces for a sandwich. I hate wasting food. Have you ever accidentally eaten a molded piece of bread and didn't realize it until later? :LOL

How many of you have scraped the mold off a block of cheese so you wouldn't waste the good cheese underneath?







:

Confession time.


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

I do that. I don't think it is a big deal.

Also, I think it is completely acceptable with cheese because the layer under any mold is just fine. I just slice off a slice with the mold on it and toss that and use the rest.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My motto is, "If it doubt, throw it out." Mold is a pretty big cause of doubt in my mind.

My MIL would eat it though. Maybe it's because she lives in India. She can't stand wasted food. I can't either, but more than wasted food, I can't stand a messed up bowel system. KWIM? Been there, done that.

We have a dog, so at least it goes into *someone's* mouth. It's not totally wasted. I would probably pick off the mold and feed the bread to the ducks, too.







:


----------



## corysmilk (Jan 2, 2004)

Funny you ask. I just ate moldy bread 2 days ago, I was eating and it tasted funny, I looked at it and uke I can't belive it I ran to the bathroom.

Don't read below here if you have a weak stomach

diffrent note I eat apeice of meat with fly eggs on ituke they were not moving but they were groos still, I didn't eat it I went to take bite- it was weird too because I eat ti for dinner then couple hours later went to eat teh rest and groossssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

I always inspect my food carefully so I don't think I have yet. I'm allergic to some common mold. Mold on hard cheese is OK, though. I just cut it off and even I can eat it without problem. I sure eat expired eggs and milk.


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

I alway toss moldy bread! Always, it's just good gross for me. I probably at some time have eaten a small amount of mold and didn't know it.

Cheese, totally depends on how much mold is on it. If it's just a little spot I'll cut it off, If it's bigger or more than one spot I'll toss it.


----------



## Annabel (Jul 15, 2003)

I don't like wasted food but even more than that, I don't like being sick.
I have a bit of a thing with mould.... I can't stand to be near it let alone eat food that has mould on it. I'm very fussy that way.


----------



## mom22lilguys (May 13, 2004)

I freeze my bead and defrost each slice as needed to avoid mold altogether. cheese is never around long enough to get mold and I wouldn't eat it if it was. I did eat ham not too long ago that had mold







I didn't notice until after the fact and I tossed out the remaining chunk.


----------



## farmer mama (Mar 9, 2004)

I give moldy bread to the chickens, but hard cheeses with mold (that isn't supposed to be there) should be okay just to cut the moldy part off.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm pretty sure bread mold is harmless. I know cheese mold is.


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Farmer Mama, I thought it was verboten to feed anything moldy to the chickens?

I recall reading somewhere, from some "official" food safety source, that it's perfectly safe to cut mold out of cheese with a 1" margin around it, and eat the rest of the cheese. Dunno about bread. My issue with it would be that ususlly by the time there's visble mold on one part, the whole loaf has that moldy taste/

Did you know that moldy-bread poultice is an old, old remedy for infected cuts?


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Penicillin (sp) is refined from bread mold. Bread mold has natural anti-biotic properties. Cheese mold? The blue marbling in blue cheese is mold, y'all! It's a particular strain of mold that occurs organically in a region in France and many folks find it tasty, It is 100% harmless.

Disclaimer: unless you are allergic to mold, which most people aren't.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

I pick or cut the mold off and eat the rest.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

No mold eating here. I freeze bread as soon as it comes home and keep a few slices in the fridge for quick eating. I sniff it like crazy before I eat it. Not blue marbled cheese. Ick. I am very mold-phobic, penecillin or not.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Bread mold no (but we keep it in the fridge so we don't get mold) cheese mold I cut off and then eat what's left


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

We go through bread and cheese way to fast for it to ever mold! But, I would cut the mold off the cheese and toss the bread if it ever happened


----------



## farmer mama (Mar 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlndocs*
Farmer Mama, I thought it was verboten to feed anything moldy to the chickens?

Well, I take out the moldy pieces for the compost but give the rest of the loaf to the hens because I don't want to eat it even though it looks okay. No sick chicken's yet. I think I would be more concerned about moldy grain, because the mold on bread should be okay for humans, although it doesn't taste good, but moldy grain can be scary.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenaniah*
Bread mold no (but we keep it in the fridge so we don't get mold) cheese mold I cut off and then eat what's left

same here.


----------



## magster (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *farmer mama*
I give moldy bread to the chickens, ..

Oh my, I read chickens as children and thought it strange that you would feed your poor kids moldy bread.









No, I wouldn't dream of eating moldy bread. If there's the slightest chance something's spoiled, out it goes! Unless my FIL is in the house, he'll eat anything not to let it go to waste, mold hovering in the vincity or not. *shudder*


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

I would not eat the bread, but hard cheese with a little bit on it, Yes. But I always inspect everything I eat. I guess it is my little quirk!

Jenn







girl:
sweetest lil babe


----------



## Jen123 (Mar 16, 2004)

Who has found warm squishy leaky potatoes lurking behind the microwave just waiting to attack you ?

Is that just me then ?


----------



## Annie (Feb 14, 2004)

I've accidentally eaten bread from a moldy loaf and not known it. I've also picked out and eaten the non-moldy peices, but inspect them very very carefully and give them the sniff test. I also have no problem slicing mold off of cheese, thinking the cheese beneath is fine, doesnt hurt anything.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

I eat the cheese but toss the bread. Cheese being mold and all. I don't let Bleuet or Mr. Bleu eat them, though. Bleuet because he is a toddler and Mr. Bleu because he has a much more delicate constitution than me.


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

okay, I'll fess up:

Moldy bread I will go through the loaf and pick bits off - hasn't happened for a long time though, as we don't keep a lot of bread in the house

Cheese I will also cut the moldy part off - I think the important thing is not to eat any *soft* food that has mold on it, like cream cheese or yoghurt...

Once, I was serving at a big charity function and we got to eat the leftover desserts - there was a white cake and it was moldy through and through...I'm afraid that I spat out my mouthful and then just uke

The weirdest thing is that none of the guests ever complained about it......


----------



## Carsonsmama (May 17, 2004)

GOSH....... Just reading this makes my mouth fill with saliva and my tongue press at the top of my mouth so I don't uke

I am NOT good with mold at all! I keep my bread in the feezer and only take it out a couple pieces at a time for fear the mold will get it.
Blahhhh I just can't handle it!
When I was younger my mom had some cheese bagels sitting on the counter and they looked wonderful. I was running late for work so I grabbed one to eat as I drove to work. I was more then half done my bagel when I looked down and saw the bottom half covered in mold! I pulled over and uke my guts out.
......long pause here because I am doing it again just writing this out!
I blame this experience on the reason I now have SUCH a weak stomach and over active gag reflex!! Because I never used to!


----------



## shershine (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't think twice about cutting the moldy part off of cheese and eating the rest. Dh would probably toss the hole block though. With bread I'm a _little_ more picky. If it's just a few spots here and there I will just pick it off and proceed as usual. If it's attacking the whole loaf (which happens frequently around here







: ) I will toss it. Those little white spots on bread don't bother me at all, I mean I will pick them off if I notice them but it's the green spots that can get kind of nasty. Dh is so funny...sometimes he will call me at work with this accusatory tone to tell me about the white spots he found on the sandwiches I made him. Ummmm....why doesn't he just pick it off? I think it's funny how he freaks out about it. :LOL Now I'll admit that this is kind of gross but I will even eat stuff like yogurt or sour cream that has had mold in it. But only if the mold is near the top and I will scoop all of it out!







: If dh only knew! And the funny thing is, I NEVER get sick and have a stomach of iron. I never have digestive issues. Maybe all this mold has been good to me over the years!


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama*
Penicillin (sp) is refined from bread mold. Bread mold has natural anti-biotic properties. Cheese mold? The blue marbling in blue cheese is mold, y'all!

Which is why I wouldn't be caught dead eating bleu cheese. I know that some people love it but it gives me the willies.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Bleu cheese... gorgonzola... yum! I didn't like the aged Italian gorgonzola I had one time, though. It was brown and runny and I gave it a shot, but no go.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

I can't do moldy bread, but cheese is absolutely fine if you cut the moldy edges off. There's a smallish block of muenster in the back of my fridge, though, that might have to go. I'm not sure I could _find_ the edges for all the mold. It keeps growing more while I deliberate. :LOL

My in-laws don't seem to notice when food goes bad, they're always offering us ancient rotting carcasses of meals gone by when we're at their house. They once got very upset with me when I (politely) passed on some salad, the lettuce in which was actually brown and slimy. They think I'm a picky eater because of that. If not eating decomposing organisms makes me picky, so be it.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

I get grossed out by the bread but do it with cheese all the time.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

One of the nice things about being a grown up is that I don't have the "wasting food=guilt" trip anymore. I would not eat it. And I actually read that keeping the bread in the fridge (not the freezer) makes it go bad quicker than room temp.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Cheese, yes. Bread, no


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

Here is a good part of an article that I found on this subject--apparently the mold that is on blue cheese is different that mold on bread:

That green, fuzzy stuff that grows on food. Mold can be good and bad. In certain types of cheese, especially blue cheese or Roquefort, mold is formed in the processing and aging and is edible. However, surface mold is not considered safe.

Mold on grain products is the worst - e.g. moldy bread, moldy muffins, etc. - and should be thrown out. Also throw out the following if mold appears: small fruits like grapes, berries, melons and peaches; soft cheeses or yogurt; meat, peanuts, peanut butter or leftovers.

It is not okay to eat mouldy food even after the mold has been cut off, as surface mold is more than what you see. It actually has hyphae or roots which can penetrate deeper into the food.

The best way to prevent mold is to use food before it's expiry date and keep foods stored or refrigerated properly. This includes minimizing their exposure to air. Heating or cooking does not destroy the toxins in the mold.


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah, but nobody here *said* the mold on bread is the same as the mold in blue cheese.

ETA: And even that article doesn't list hard cheeses as unsafe to eat after cutting off mold.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deeporgarten*
I do that. I don't think it is a big deal.

Also, I think it is completely acceptable with cheese because the layer under any mold is just fine. I just slice off a slice with the mold on it and toss that and use the rest.


Bread... Ill eat it *IF* its JUST a speck or 2, and Ill find a couple peices thatr clean..
Cheese, is Totally acceptable


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LisainCalifornia*
It is not okay to eat moldy food even after the mold has been cut off, as surface mold is more than what you see. It actually has hyphae or roots which can penetrate deeper into the food.









OOPS!! Guess that sandwich the kids & I ate on Tuesday was Ick!


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

I love moldy cheeses (all the blues, and other aged cheeses), but NOT moldy bread.


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

so if i have a penicillin allergy ( which i do) does that mean i likely have a bread-mold allergy? i am sensitive about molds in general. usualy sneeze far before i see them and cant deal with mildewy laundry it gives me a headache..

so i vote bread ---no. not ever. not one white speck of mold. whole loaf goes. and i feel bad cuz i hate wasting food too.

cheese---maybe. it depends on how bad it looks and if the whole chunk of cheese stinks like mold. but i do like gorgenzola and stuff like that...


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

my partner and i used to feel guilty about wasting food, then we got a compost bin and now we never feel bad about wasting it, tho we try not to

we always throw away bread with mold, we are vegan so don't eat cheese, as far as otehr stuff, it is mostly grains and veggies so moldy stuff all gets thrown away, but we rarly get moldy stuff, i usualy bake our bread and we usualy eat it to fast to get moldy


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

Like many of the others- I toss it if it's moldy. My family used to have a wine and cheese shop and we cut mold off the hard cheeses and continued to sell them. It is fine as long as you don't eat the mold...blech. I have eaten a piece of moldy bread and that's enough to make me closely inspect my food!


----------

